# Supertalent 2010 Pole Dancing: Jeannine oder Yevgeniya



## newster123 (7 Nov. 2010)

http://img545.imageshack.us/i/newu.jpg/




Jeannine Wilkerling (L) und Yevgeniya Stöcklin (R)


Wer sollte eurer Meinung nach weiter kommen, wer macht die bessere Figur an der Stange?

Hier die Vergleichsvideos:

Jeannines Auftritt:

Supertalent 2010 - Pole-Dancerin Jeannine Wilkerling - das Supertalent 2010-Video auf Clipfish

Yevgeniyas Auftritt:

Supertalent 2010 - Polefitness mit Yevgeniya Stöcklin - das Supertalent 2010-Video auf Clipfish


----------



## Karrel (7 Nov. 2010)

also ich muss sagen Jeannine hats insgesamt besser gemacht aber Yevgeniya hat die bessere Figur


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Nov. 2010)

... aber ich finde jeannine kommt nicht annähernd so symphatisch rüber... immerhin kommt es auch auf das gesamtpaket an, denn es geht um unterhaltung... und nicht in erster linie um technik und körperspannung, wo jeannine ganz klar sauberer war...

ich drück der yevganiya auf jeden fall die daumen...


----------



## begoodtonite (8 Nov. 2010)

Karrel schrieb:


> also ich muss sagen Jeannine hats insgesamt besser gemacht aber Yevgeniya hat die bessere Figur



wieso hat sie die bessere figur!? als ob die Jeannnine unförmig ist...ne ne also die Yevgeniya war besser, aber damit hat das aussehen nix zu tun...als ob alle frauen magerhaken sein müssten
:angry:


----------



## Muli (9 Nov. 2010)

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich Jeannine besser fand. Die Perfomrance war einfach runder. Yevgeniya sieht aber trotzdem besser aus ... das ist zumindest meine Meinung ...

Aber Aussehen ist kein Talent und Pole Dance oder "Fitness" ist kein Supertalent ...

Unter einem Supertalent verstehe ich mehr Begabung ... so wie das hier (und er ist auch dabei):


​
Nen Duet mit sich selbst zu singen finde ich krass


----------



## Punisher (9 Nov. 2010)

Mir hat Frau Stöcklin rein optisch besser gefallen


----------



## newster123 (13 Nov. 2010)

Danke an alle Voter für die Teilnahme.

Ergebnis: Knapper Sieg von Jeannine Wilkerling.

Mal sehen wie es dann bei Bohlen in der Sendung aussieht.


----------



## Muli (19 Dez. 2010)

So ... und wer hat den Freddy Sahin-Scholl als Supertalent vorausgesagt???

Der weise Muli 

Muli Graurock könnte man sagen


----------



## Spezi30 (19 Dez. 2010)

hätte es der Ramona Pfortner oder den Bumble beats eher gegönnt..schade


----------



## Spezi30 (19 Dez. 2010)

newster123 schrieb:


> Danke an alle Voter für die Teilnahme.
> 
> Ergebnis: Knapper Sieg von Jeannine Wilkerling.
> 
> Mal sehen wie es dann bei Bohlen in der Sendung aussieht.



wow, das ist cool...richtig geschmack hier, mehr als die Jury :thumbup:


----------

